# Suche Schlauchi und bin schon ganz wirr!



## Neffifisch (12. März 2006)

Hallo erstmal, #h 

ich weiß im Board steht viel über Schlauchbootkauf - und benutzung, aber je mehr ich heute gelesen habe um so mehr verwirrter |uhoh: und unentschlossener wurde ich, darum schreibe ich nochmal.  Aber erst mal von Anfang an: 

Da Tief im Süden der Rebuplik beheimatet, kam ich letztes Jahr zum ersten mal nach Fehmarn. Der Erfolg als Unwissender beim Watfischen war natürlich nicht gerade aufregend und do durfte ich öfters neidvoll die Fangergebnisse zurückgekehrter Belly-Boat-Fahrer betrachten. 

Nun geht es Ostern wieder nach Fehmarn, konnte mich bisher aber nicht mit einem Belly-Boat anfreunden. Darum die Idee - ein Schlauchi muss her!!!!!!!

Nun habe ich auch noch von einem Kollegen einen alten Außenborder Yamaha 3,5 PS Zweitakter bekommen, zwar fast 30 Jahre alt, aber kaum benutzt und springt beim ersten Zug an. 

Also macht ich mich auf die Suche wo ich den AB dranhängen kann ohne dass dadurch mein Geldbeutel untergeht. 

Habe dann bei uns in Nürnberg die Fa. Noris-Boat im Netz gefunden, verkauft neue Schlauchis, zb. 2,60m für 579 Euronen. sind jedoch mit 42 kg sehr schwer (finde ich) . Kennt jemand die Boote????

Also fiel meine Wahl auf ein Zodiac Zoom 260 S. hat festen Boden und wiegt dennoch nur 30 kg. Da ich ja überwiegend alleine unterwegs bin, sollte das Teil auch alleine zu schleppen sein, bzw. neben dem Reisegepäck auch noch in meinen nicht  allzu großen Seat Leon passen. 
Soll ja auch nicht unbedingt hochseetauglich sein, sondern wollte nur so 500 bis 1000 Meter vom Ufer weg den Dorschen nachstellen. 

Nun musste ich aber immer wieder lesen, dass ein Boot für die Ostsse doch seine 3 Meter haben sollte. Anderseits denke ich ist dann der Motor für ein Zodiac Zoom 310 doch zu mickrig???? Und läßt sich ein 310 noch alleine schleppen. 
Also was tun?????????????;+ ;+ ;+ 

Ferner möchte ich euch noch fragen, was ihr so alles im Boot dabei habt (neben den Angelsachen natürlich)

Rettungsweste (Automatisch 150N)?
Klappanker (wie groß und schwer)
Signalrakete
und??????????????
Muss das Boot irgendwie versichert oder angemeldet werden?????

Wäre schön wenn ihr mir bei der Entscheidung helfen könnt. Bald ist Ostern (Gott sei Dank) :q 

Grüße 

Neffifisch


----------



## yakfish (12. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Schlauchi und bin schon ganz wirr!*

Zu dem Thema fällt mir grade ein, dass ich auf ner (ich glaube) Fisch und Fang DVD nen Schlauchboottest gesehen habe. Vielleicht kennt jemand die Ausgabe und kann dir da weiterhelfen. Ich bin leider kein Abonnent der Zeitschrift.

Der Zweitakter kann sich auch bei wenig Benutzung kaputtgestanden haben. Je nachdem, wie die Pflege war. Ich weiß nicht, ob es sich lohnt, wenn du dich darauf festlegst und entsprechend dem Motor nen Schlauchi aussuchst. Wär besser anders rum. Außerdem hat nen 2-Takter nen höheren Verbrauch und neigt beim Trolling (niedrige Umdrehung) zur Bildung von Kohle (ich glaube, so nennt man das). Ansonsten glaube ich ist Zodiac ne gute Marke. Ist doch der Nachfolger von Metzler und mein Metzler ist schon bald 50 Jahre alt und immernoch in Schuss.

Viel Erfolg
yakfish


----------



## friggler (12. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Schlauchi und bin schon ganz wirr!*

3,5 Ps Motor Schlauchboot und Fehmarn?
 Die Wetterverhältnisse sind da sehr selten so dass man mit ruhigem Gewissen mit DER Kombination rausfahren kann. Das gilt auch für den sehr Küstennahen Bereich.
Ich bin sehr oft da oben und habe das Schlauchboot fast immer dabei, aber meist muss es leider im Auto bleiben. 
 Der Yamaha 3,5 PS (AC?) ist mit fast 30 jahren auch nicht 100% ausfallsicher, und gegen etwas Srömung und minimalen Gegenwind bringt der ein Schlauchboot mit etwas höherem Wasserwiederstand kaum vorwärts. Ich habe selbst u.a. auch den 3,5 Ps Yammi, aber für Fehmarn nehme Ich immer meinen 5Ps Yamaha und selbst der ist finde Ich  knapp bemessen für mein Verdrängerschlauchi (Metzeler 2,90m). 

 Für 3,5 PS müsstest Du schon ein Schlauchi mit sehr guten Gleitereigenschaften haben. 
 Wenn es dann auch noch ein sehr kleines Packmass sein soll kenne Ich nur die neuen (Yamaha/Suzuki?) mit dem festen Waben-Luftboden.  Gegen Angelhaken sind aber alle Schlauchboote allergisch ;-)
 Feststoffboote kommen meist besser voran und haben kein Prob. mit Angelhaken. 
 Ich hatte leider noch nicht die Gelegenheit damit zu fahren, aber die Terhi-Boote (das Terhi-Baby) sind da evtl. besser als ein Schlauchboot geeignet. 
 Vorteile der Terhi: Unsinkbar (selbst wenn du es in der Mitte durchsägst) Leicht, kann man (zumindestens Ich) alleine tragen,  darf auf dem Dachträger transportiert werden, ist aus schlagfestem Kunststoffmaterial d.h. anlegen auch an steinigem Strand kein Prob. -im Gegensatz zu GFK. Die sollen auch bei kleiner Motorisierung noch ordentlich vorwärtskommen und lassen sich notfalls gut rudern. 

 Zum Zubehör:
 Ich habe immer mein Handy (luftdicht eingeschweisst) dabei.
 Zum sitzen und als zusätzlichen Schwimmkörper ein 8cm selbstaufblasendes Sitzkissen.
 Wasserdichte Taschenlampe(n).
 Werkzeug: 10mm Ring/Steckschlüssel, Zündkerzen-Nuss,  eine wasserdicht eingeschweisste Ersatz-Zündkerze,  Multitool mit  Zange  und  Kreuz+Schlitz Bits,  2m  Leine 3-4mm als Notersatz-Anreissleine, Ersatzscherstifte und 1 Tube Sekundenkleber.
 2x20m Seil 1x8mm Seil  und 1x10mm  Seil.
 1 roten Lappen für die Hände oder als Notflagge.  
 Klapp-Anker 2,5kg zum Ankern und 0,75Kg um langsamer zu treiben.
 Fahrad-Verbandstasche.
 Schöpfgefäss 
  1L Trinkwasser 

 Mein Tip:
 Bevor Du ohne Erfahrung auf der Ostsee um Fehmarn (evtl. sogar im Sund)  fährst, verlege deine ersten Fahrten in die Eckernförder Bucht. 
 Da hast Du fast rundum erreichbares Ufer und kommst immer an Land. Fahre erstmal bei Badewannenwetter und dann mal bei 3-4 BF und Strandnähe. So bekommst Du ein Gefühl dafür welche Kraft hinter "dem bisschen Wind und Strömung" steckt. Wenn Du dann bei ablandigem Wind 500m vom Ufer entfernt den Aussenborder ausmachst und zurückruderst weisst Du deine Lage besser einzuschätzen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Stokker (13. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Schlauchi und bin schon ganz wirr!*

Schau doch auch mal im Schlauchbootforum.de nach.
Dort findest du sicher eine Menge Infos....


----------



## basswalt (13. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Schlauchi und bin schon ganz wirr!*

bin nur auf einem 230qkm binnensee unterwegs. selbst da beeindrucken die von Andreas beschriebenen kräfte. den rat von @friggler würde ich mir gut merken. das wasser ist noch recht kalt da ist doppelte vorsicht besser..


----------



## Schütti (15. März 2006)

*AW: Suche Schlauchi und bin schon ganz wirr!*

Hallo Neffifisch,

also ganz ruhig bleiben und weiterlesen  #6.

Da auch ich zu 80% alleine mit dem Bötchen rausfahre kann ich dir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben.

Ich fahre ein 2,7 m Quicksilver (Schlauchi) mit Holzboden und einem 2,3 Honda 4-Takter (13 kg).

Für mich war wichtig das Boot alleine händeln zu können aber auch ab und zu mal zu zweit fahren zu können.

Bei der Grösse ist das zwar kein Luxus aber mit dem nötigsten Gerödel geht´s wunderbar.

Als Boden kann ich dir nur "Holz" empfehlen, da ich alle anderen Böden getestet habe. Auch der leichtere "Aero-Tech" Boden ist auf Grund der Haken und Messer mit denen man im Boot hantiert zu anfällig.

Fahre mit dem Boot (meist auch auf Fehmarn) max. 2 km raus. Allerdings wird vorher das Wetter studiert (windfinder.de) und auch ständig beobachtet.

Natürlich gehören immer zur Ausrüstung: angelegte Schwimmwesten, Anker, Signalraketen, Driftanker, Handy, Kompass, Seekarten, Echolot ..... ich glaub das war´s |uhoh: :q .

Guck einfach mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62528 dann weisst du was ich meine.

Übrigens transportiere ich das Boot (vor Ort) aufgeblasen auf dem Dach.
Allerdings brauchst du dann einen zweiten Mann der dir beim abladen hilft.

Wenn ich alleine bin, wird das Boot am Strand aufgebaut und abends wieder abgebaut. Für einen ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser lohnt das schon.

Es gibt nicht´s was mehr Spass macht #6 #6 #6 .

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, dann her damit.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------

